# Just because Spinnerbait Giveaway Winner - GreenRiver



## Jim

Giving away one of my killer, custom hand made, top of the line parts, CUSTOM BRANDED, super duper fish catching spinnerbaits. These are rare promotional pieces I give out every now and then. Shame on you if you fish with it! :LOL2: 

It should be put in a shrine, or hung from your rear view mirror. *Only use it if you need to catch fish for survival. It is the only thing that will work.* :LOL2: 

Open to all members, New or Old. Just reply with "IN" and I will use Random.org to pick the winner. Here is the catch...You will only have 72 hours (3 days) to respond after I post the winner. If you snooze you lose. I will then pick a next winner and go on and that person will have 72 hours....until someone claims it.

This one ends July 14, 2011 at 9PM EASTERN Time










Disclaimer: All things can change because.


Any questions? Please ask away.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Any questions? Please ask away.



Will BassAddicts hair ever grow back?


----------



## crazymanme2

> Will BassAddicts hair ever grow back?



Only if he lives long enough :roll: :lol: 

IN


----------



## poolie

IN

I really need a second one. Never use my first one for fear of losing it and I haven't been in a survival situation lately.


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> IN
> 
> I really need a second one. Never use my first one for fear of losing it and I haven't been in a survival situation lately.



Already part of the elite crew that own one of these magical spinnerbaits? :beer:






:LOL2:


----------



## devilmutt

IN


----------



## 00 mod

IN


----------



## fender66

In...for my second. Great bait!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

In

I wore my first one out


----------



## Derek

in
thanks


----------



## GreenRiver

In. Thanks!


----------



## SVOMike86

In. [-o<


----------



## BaitCaster

In


----------



## LFTDJEEP426

*IN*

Everyone needs survival gear!


----------



## BassGeek54

IN


----------



## cyp

IN


----------



## batman

*IN*


----------



## jojo

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN

thats one killer lookin spinnerbait


----------



## charlietuna

IN


----------



## bulldog

IN


----------



## Tinsquid

IN looks killer


----------



## BOB350RX

IN... I BET FISH RUN SCARED WHEN YOU TIE IT ON , NICE LOOKING BAIT!


----------



## waterboy

Dang check that out, I'm IN!


----------



## 223nbecker45

newbies in


----------



## BassAddict

IN! I lost mine while "practicing" for a survival situation :LOL2:


----------



## freetofish

In.... thanks


----------



## W2FTodd

IN


----------



## redbug

in..


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

IN

I could use another spinner baits... only have 1

sold all my fishing stuff about 10 years ago... fully regretting that decision now that i'm fishing again!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## Hghlndr

In


----------



## po1

IN


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## architorture

In


----------



## wasilvers

In


----------



## C.U. Fishin

In




Beautiful spinnerbait.


----------



## Codeman

In.


----------



## gmoney

IN


----------



## cali27

In


----------



## possom813

In


----------



## Dragonman

In


----------



## flatboat

'in '


----------



## dieselfixer

"IN"


----------



## BassChasin

IN


----------



## Popeye

IN


----------



## Brine

IN 8)


----------



## one100grand

in


----------



## ohiolunker

IN. Thanks Jim!


----------



## bossrhino44

IN!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

In.


----------



## BassinChris

IN


----------



## Badbagger

I'm in please.


----------



## basstender10.6

IN


----------



## pamountainman

IN


----------



## 58superseaman

IN

Hopefully I'll know if I win. I'll be up north camping with no internet. That'd be my luck!


----------



## Nussy

In!


----------



## eclipse507

IN!


----------



## roblj65

In =D>


----------



## dougdad

IN


----------



## cavman138

in


----------



## blugoose

IN


----------



## FishingCop

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> IN
> 
> I really need a second one. Never use my first one for fear of losing it and I haven't been in a survival situation lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already part of the elite crew that own one of these magical spinnerbaits? :beer:
> 
> :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I too have one (from the Dale Hollow trip) which I have not used  A matching pair would be awsome??


In


----------



## Popeye

Sure, rub in the fact I couldn't go to Dale Hollow


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:



> Sure, rub in the fact I couldn't go to Dale Hollow




:-({|= :-({|= :-({|=


----------



## bbarbee

IN


----------



## captclay

IN


----------



## freetofish

count me IN


----------



## shadow

in , thanks


----------



## You Know

in


----------



## firemech048

In


----------



## BobH

In =D>


----------



## shamoo

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: In :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## floundahman

In. 

Thanks Jim!


----------



## dyeguy1212

IN

thanks for the chance


----------



## acedog1234

in


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, rub in the fact I couldn't go to Dale Hollow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-({|= :-({|= :-({|=
Click to expand...


Dale Hollow fishing _and_ Blue Grass music? You're just being mean now.


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, rub in the fact I couldn't go to Dale Hollow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-({|= :-({|= :-({|=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dale Hollow fishing _and_ Blue Grass music? You're just being mean now.
Click to expand...



Ha, good one [-X


----------



## clumzy_31

IN


----------



## semoboater

IN


----------



## 200racing

in [-o<


----------



## thepenguin99

IN


----------



## etindoll

In [-o<


----------



## crlatoursr

IN
and..... i dont have one :mrgreen:


----------



## Iczer

In


----------



## HOUSE

IN
love it hahaha


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

IN!
If I win, would you autograph it?


----------



## gtn1994

IN
8)


----------



## BassBlaster

IN


----------



## MWAK87

IN


----------



## efronk

In


----------



## klevitt72

IN


----------



## Express

"IN"


----------



## claudio

in


----------



## FloridaBassGirl

IN IN IN. These are AWESOME!


----------



## 12ftModder

*IN please*


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

Where is the winner posted... can't seem to find it?


----------



## Jim

Will post the winner once i get into work.


----------



## Jim

*Random.org picked #8 from a field of 1-83. So according to my calculations the 8th "In" was GreenRiver.*

*GreenRiver you have until 2:45PM Eastern on 7/18/2011 to claim your prize or it goes to the next number chosen by Random.org.*


----------



## GreenRiver

Holy crap, I won! I'm doing "the Carlton" right now as I type this. PM sent.


----------



## Jim

GreenRiver said:


> Holy crap, I won! I'm doing "the Carlton" right now as I type this. PM sent.


 :LOL2: 

Got your pm, it will go out on Monday.


----------



## Dragonman

Congrats GreenRiver!!!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

X2


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats man -------------- sorry Popeye, I really wanted towin so I could donate it to you...


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations GreenRiver.

Joe, I would have probably hurt myself with it anyhow.


----------



## crazymanme2

Way to go =D>


----------



## fender66

Congrats GreenRiver!


----------



## HOUSE

GreenRiver said:


> ...I'm doing "the Carlton" right now as I type this.


I had to youtube that one, and I'm laughing so hard right now


----------



## GreenRiver

I almost started doing the Pee Wee Herman dance to "Tequila" in Pewee's Big Adventure but "The Carton" was more fitting. I'm saving the Pee Wee for a monumental occasion such as the lottery. (no offense toe the spinnerbait give-away)


----------



## kickitandholdit

darn im a little late. oh well i cant ever win anything anyway haha


----------



## GreenRiver

Received the super duper fish catching spinnerbait this morning! I am going to have a hard time not using it, it's pretty nice. Thanks Jim!


----------

